# GTC Cobb Warranty?



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

Can anyone tell me if the Cobb tuning option from GTC offers any warranty should Nissan question anything?

Middlehurst have told me that they will be releasing a warranty friendly remap later this year which is very appealing.

I was almost sold on the Cobb option from GTC but with the risk of major costs if something goes wrong, I am keen to keep my warranty safe


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No sorry the AccessPORT is not sold as warranty friendly to be honest.

That said we have supplied over 230 accessPORT's in Europe and around 100 custom tunes. The AccessPORT globally has been sold to over 2,500 R35's, no other recalibration / ecu brand has the same experience and r&d.

Although things can go wrong, there are now 2009 model GT-R's running 700whp + and low 10/ high 9 sec 1/4 mile times on stock engine.

I can only assume MH will be supplying the Nismo ecu ?


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Benji

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

Yes, I believe its piggy back ECU option.

So I take it the Cobb accessport is detectable then?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yes flickR can see how many flash's have been done and also increase in boost as well as temps etc..


what you have to weigh up is do you go for a warranty friendly remap which will have probably 0.9 boost, i heard the Nismo ecu is pretty tame

or do you go for an AccessPORT where we can control boost levels, tune different boost levels for diffrent gears., ign timing, in cam, fuel, injector scaling, maf scaling....as well as shortly set own launch control, adjust own clutch touch points, relearn and ive just read can now control radiator fan...

bascially accessPORT is for guys who want to tune their GT-R and don't care who know's it :flame:


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there no way of reseting the flash counter in the software?

Its a shame, as the Cobb accessport sounds great, but if the engine was to go like a couple of members on here its alot of money to part with.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Other than the expensive Nismo ECU rental scheme, which is only available in Japan, I do not believe there will be a worthwhile warranty friendly upgrade from anyone.

Even if the reflashes are hidden or it is a piggyback device, the boost levels will be logged, so unless it only very marginally increases boost you will be spotted if something goes wrong.

At least with the Cobb AP you are in complete control of what map and boost level you run and when you run it. Plus the confidence brought about by using a product from a knowledegeable and supportive supplier who both themselves use and directly support the product resulting in the largest user base of any unit on the market.

Yes there is a risk, but I feel it a measured one, and the improvments in responsiveness and performance make it a risk worth taking.


Rich


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi

Middlehurst are currently finalizing offering the Nismo ECU without affecting warranty. 

See your points about the Cobb though.

LOL I haven't got the car yet and I'm already planning my tuning


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Have they released a spec and a price?


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi

Spec wasn't allowed to be released (I did try)

Price is set to be circa £1000.00


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

From what i understood about the chat i had with MH, the Nismo option will not increase power by much but it is all about the in gear performance and how it distributes it.

Price again was around £1k.


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep same here, stronger torque curve thats held for longer apparently


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm there


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ANDYR35 said:


> From what i understood about the chat i had with MH, the Nismo option will not increase power by much but it is all about the in gear performance and how it distributes it.
> 
> Price again was around £1k.




aw that's nice, we have that too 










Can tweek any set up end user likes, but we've nailed some nice calibrations with help from some test drivers


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Benji

I think most members know that the Cobb achieves as good/better results, although I am more interested in this thread in making sure someone can pay up if the engine decided to go bang.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ben,

What is with the sarcastic "aw that is nice" crap????

I put across info that i had been told about a possible upcoming WARRANTY friendly mod.
Everyone knows what the Cobb can do and personally in my eyes the Cobb is the best of all worlds but people like choices and if that means someone wanted to go down the route of no increase in power but better power delivery whilst retaining warranty then so be it.

I do not appreciate my posts being jumped on by you being a sarcastic smartass!!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Do we know if this is a reprogramming of your existing ECU, or is it the Nismo ECU rental scheme?

The Nismo package in Japan is just a rental scheme for both the ECU & the TCM, do we know if this package bears any similarities or is this completely different?

If it is in any way an outright purcahse of the same upgrade, I would not be too happy if I was in Japan and had paid £2K is for 2 years use.

Perhaps someone from MH could post up some details?



Rich


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Had exactly the same thoughts as ANDYR35 to be honest.

I know its unlikely that an engine should completely fail, although it has happened twice in the space of a week for 2 members.


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rich-GT said:


> Do we know if this is a reprogramming of your existing ECU, or is it the Nismo ECU rental scheme?
> 
> The Nismo package in Japan is just a rental scheme for both the ECU & the TCM, do we know if this package bears any similarities or is this completely different?
> 
> ...


Hey Rich

Do MH come on here?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know, but expect so...

Thinking about this it would be suprising if MH as an approved Nismo Dealership were allowed to sell anything other than the standard Nismo products, and can't see Nismo developing anything special just for the UK?

Anyway this in unnecessary speculation, I am sure full details will emerge in the fullness of time. Did not think Nismo sold anything as cheap as £1000? 


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

what.. i wasn't being sarcastic ! I just said it was nice


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the GTC map and its rock solid as far as Im concerned, your warranty consern should be relative to how far you push the car, you dont speed without accepting certain consequences, same with tuning.

If your a play it safe kind of guy stick to stock, stick to the speed limit and watch the smile on my face as I overtake you


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I have the GTC map and its rock solid as far as Im concerned, your warranty consern should be relative to how far you push the car, you dont speed without accepting certain consequences, same with tuning.
> 
> If your a play it safe kind of guy stick to stock, stick to the speed limit and watch the smile on my face as I overtake you


So you're saying that with GTC map this is safe, but don't push the car and use the extra power unless I am willing to accept the circumstances


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

No Im saying learn how to read English then read my post again :lamer:


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok sorry, I just didn't get what you meant!

don't piss your pants about it :GrowUp:



> No Im saying learn how to read English then read my post again


You definately weren't saying that, we were talking about tuning and warranties weren't we?...oh and how you will be smiling when you overtake me. You are too cool lol


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

:chuckle: sorry man long day..


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

No worries :thumbsup:


----------

